# First Saltwater Tank



## Monkfish (Jan 8, 2008)

Im new to this and I'm in no rush but would like some advice. I'd like to set up a reef tank for my place. I have no experience other than what I read around here. First I'd like some advice on tank and filters needed. These are what I came across online not sure which is the best set up or maybe there is a better company for this stuff?

Tank : http://www.truvuaquariums.com/marr0060r.html

Wet Dry Filter (What I need?):
http://www.truvuaquariums.com/mwdpsfw75.html
or
(Refugium? Dont Really know whats best) http://www.truvuaquariums.com/mwdpsrf75.html
Is that a skimmer built in?

Pump : No Idea what or how many i need? Heres some I noticed
http://www.truvuaquariums.com/pequonepu.html

Well thats a start anyhow if i can get past this part lol.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I would strongly suggest that you do some more research before asking this type of question here. While we're all very happy to help out, this is the kind of information that is better learned by reading books and articles than having us re-type it.

I've never used or seen that type of tank, so I can't comment on it. 

You do not need a wet/dry filter. Your live rock and live sand will be your filtration. You may also want to use a skimmer, too, if you're going with that sized tank.

A refugium is just a container of water that flows into your tank, that also contains live rock rubble, live sand, and macro algaes, and has a light over it. This helps clean your water, increases your total water volume, and increases the amount of 'pods that your fish might eat. You can go with something as simple as a smaller tank under your main tank, or something like what you posted. If you go with a fancy "contraption", make sure you read reviews on it and ask people who actually have used it on their tanks.

I do not know if there is a skimmer in that. I didn't see it mentioned in the description so I would presume not.

You will need at least two powerheads, but possibly a couple more. Your goal is to have areas with strong water current and area with gentle current - but you do need water current everywhere, or detritus will build up.


----------



## Monkfish (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Zoe Ill get some books and like I said Im in no rush to set the tank up but I do know Id like to at least get a 50-70g tank for later use. The reason being Ive got the room gutted atm and would like to build it in to a closet. The problem with online is Ive found nothing very specific to where to get a good reef ready tank maybe Im looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

if you're looking to get a tank, get a drilled tank. Well worth the money instead of drilling your own. Shop around, Check your friendly LFS, do a search on reef ready tanks or drilled tanks. You might find results there.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Reading up on the forums and books are the best thing you can do right now. Read about other hobbiest tanks and see how they set it up. You will notice that there are many options. For instance there are 4 ways to set up a sand bed. And well variations on all of those 4 ways. You can do a deep sand bed, plenum, shallow sand bed, or even have bare bottom. Each of these 4 ways has its own benifits.

Some things to think about before and when you are reading is how much money do you want to spend. This isn't the cheepest hobby. I say if you don't go used expect to pay anywhere from 1000 us dollars to 10000+ us dollars in the hobby. This all depends on size of tank, what you want to keep, and how automated you want your system to be. I spent around 1000 dollars to set up my 24 gallon aquapod but i could have done it cheaper if i bought used. Another thing you are going to need to think about is how much room you have for the tank.

Buying used equiment is a great way to save money. Search craigs list and your local reef clubs forums. For my 75 gallon tank i was able to pick up lights for 150 which would have cost me 500 brand new. I also was able to pick up a nice overflow that retails for 150 brand new for 30. I was also able to pick up two 55 gallon tanks for 100 dollars and the guy give me several different coral frags as well for no aditional cost. So if you have a tight budget hunt for used items.

I would also like to encourage you to get involved with your local reef club. If you don't have one in your city find the closest one in your state. They will be able to help you a whole lot from the basics to the advance. they will also be able to help you set up your tank and awnser questions you have.


----------



## Monkfish (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys I like the local club idea.


----------

